# PBGFC LA's "Blue Marlana"



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Had a blast, and appreciate the opportunity to fish PBGFC's awesome tourney!

Thanks to crew and club. 

Headed out Friday night. Got talked into going West to the rigs. Ended up fishing Marlin and Horn in the morning. Horn was LOADED with nice tuna. We had 6 small ones on at once. Chinese fire drill, but Marlana managed to land 4. "Donnie D" was there, (thanks John) and we both tried to catch a billfish that was feeding on the tuna to no avail. (live bait, etc..) There were plenty of big tuna there, but we decided to head back east to billfish. 

Water looked horrible until we got back further north. Ended up catching some nice fish Sunday at the nipple. 

Saw a whale shark at Horn, and a beautiful swordfish (100#) sunning itself at the nipple. The swordie would not hit our trolled baits, so Marlana casted a bait to it. It started to eat the bait, but got spooked and headed for the deep. Amazing deep purple color, only a few feet from the boat. This was the second "sunning sword" we have seen this year during the day...very cool.

As always..impressed by my crew and my wife. Thanks for rigging the balyhoo Marlana!!!

Good luck to everyone fishing this weekend. I know we will see some great reports!! The fish are out there if you look hard enough!

P.S....sorry about the bloody decks pic boys...just had to post it...bordering on perverse!!

BTW...one of these pics is from fishing last weekend in Venice...anyone guess which one!!!! 

Tight Lines!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, that looks like my dentist! ha ha. Nice job guys


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Good job!!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Hey, that looks like my dentist! ha ha. Nice job guys


It was a great trip for sure. Marlana did a fine job all weekend. Fishing is tough right now, BUT if you find where they are you can catch'em for sure. Dave, Marlana and Woodley, always a great time with yall!

hey Josh..............you actually passed us coming in the cut between sand island and the navy base on sunday. Did yall catch any fish?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought that was you guys Wes... no, we sure didn't. It was my brother, his wife, and their 2 kids (5 and 3) from Atlanta visiting and they wanted to just catch a king. Needless to say, less than one mile from the pass and my bother's wife was puking and the little girl was screaming for the "sailing trip to be over". I even went really slow. Oh well. Hope to get back out on a long range trip like you guys took sometime very soon. Congrats again on a good trip!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Way to make it happen! Great looking pics as well!


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats Marlana, and way to go to Dave, Wes and Crew. Dave is that the Innovator in pic 4.....


Doug


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you for sharing with us. Gives me a little bit of hope for this weekend.

Did you use mostly naked bally hoo?

Were the dolphin at the nipple? Trying to decide between the elbow/nipple troll/deep drop or head to the rigs.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Doug...Good Call! 

Eddy...We primarily fished naked hoo with circle hooks. Since making the switch, our hookup ratio has soared. When in search mode, we deploy artificials.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Good Job guys, way to bring em home.


----------

